# Giá trị dinh dưỡng của cá tầm các bà mẹ nên biết



## nusy (27/3/18)

*Cá tầm cũng một loại cá đã quá quen thuộc ở các nước phương Tây nhưng lại khá lạ lẫm với thực khách và người tiêu dùng Việt Nam. Cá tầm được biết đến là một loại thực phẩm có giá trị cao về dinh dưỡng.*

*Cá tầm có giá trị dinh dưỡng thế nào*
Cá tầm là một loài cá nước lạnh trong khi Việt Nam thuộc khu vực khí hậu nhiệt đới, chỉ một số vùng mới đủ điều kiện nhiệt độ để cá sống và phát triển. Do vậy, mà mấy năm gần đây dân ta mới nhập con giống về nuôi thử và từ đó phát triển việc nuôi trồng cá tầm.




_Cá tầm có nhiều gia trị dinh dưỡng mà bà mẹ nên quan tâm cho con mình_
​Cá tầm có thịt trắng, dai,  có thành phần dinh dưỡng cao, dễ hấp thu và dễ tiêu hoá. Thịt cá chứa nhiều vitamin A, phốt pho, selen và vitamin B6, B12 ngoài ra còn chứa nhiều omega 3 và omega 6. Hàm lượng DHA trong 100gr thịt các là khoảng 0,54gr, cung cấp DHA cho bà mẹ mang thai và trẻ em.

Thịt cá tầm chứa nhiều vitamin A, phốt-pho, selen và vitamin B6, B12 đặc biệt là omega 3 và omega 6. Hàm lượng DHA trong 100gr thịt cá là khoảng 0,54gr, cá tầm là nguồn cung cấp DHA cho bà mẹ mang thai và trẻ em. Ngoài ra cá tầm còn cung cấp hàm lượng đáng kể Protein, Niacin và Vitamin 12, những dưỡng chất có lợi cho hoạt động của cơ thể và bộ não của con người. Có thể nói cá tầm là nguồn cung cấp dinh dưỡng cho tất cả mọi lứa tuổi trong gia đình. Hàm lượng Vitamin A, omega 3 và omega 6 trong cá tầm  rất tốt cho làn da và mái tóc của chị em phụ nữ.

Ngoài ra, sụn cá tầm còn được sử dụng để bào chế ra các loại thuốc có lợi cho xương khớp, giúp phát triển chiều cao của trẻ em và phục hồi các khớp xương của người già. Một con cá tầm có thể được chế biến thành nhiều món ăn khác nhau.

Điểm đặc biệt của loại cá này đó là xương hoàn toàn có thể ăn được vì được cấu tạo từ sụn, vì thế các món ăn được chế biến gần như không bỏ đi một phần nào. Đầu xương, đuôi làm món hấp xì dầu hoặc nấu canh chua. Thịt cá vừa ngọt mà dai được thái mỏng chế biến món gỏi, một phần được làm món nướng, món súp….Cá tầm sau khi chế biến, người ăn sẽ cảm nhận được vị thơm dai của món gỏi, vị bùi, ngậy béo của món nướng, vị giòn tan của món hấp xì dầu.

*Trứng cá tầm - nguồn thực phẩm bổ dưỡng*
Theo các nghiên cứu khoa học, trứng cá tầm (còn gọi là caviar) là một nguồn thực phẩm bổ dưỡng với các thành phần như canxi, photpho, protein, selen, sắt, magiê và các loại vitamin B12, B6, B2, B44, C, A, và D.




​Trong trứng cá cũng có chứa các khoáng chất acginin và histidin và nhiều loại axit amin như omega-3, lysine, isoleucine, và methionine. Các chất này có thể giúp làm giảm nguy cơ trầm cảm, ngăn ngừa các bệnh về tim. Caviar cao cấp chứa đến 30% protein và hơn 20% chất béo có thể dễ dàng hấp thụ bởi con người.

_Nguồn: suckhoenhi_​


----------



## Bé Dâu (12/5/21)

Cá tầm có thịt trắng, dai, có thành phần dinh dưỡng cao, dễ hấp thu và dễ tiêu hoá. Thịt cá chứa nhiều vitamin A, phốt pho, selen và vitamin B6, B12 ngoài ra còn chứa nhiều omega 3 và omega 6.


----------

